# tds



## romancy81 (13 فبراير 2011)

برجاء مساعدتى فى معرفة الفكتور الذى يتم ضربة فى التوصلية الكهربائية للحصول على tds وكيفية معرفة ذلك الفكتورالمناسب للمياة وهل هو يعتمد على درجة الحرارة وشكرا


----------



## اشرف شوقي (13 فبراير 2011)

*Tds*



romancy81 قال:


> برجاء مساعدتى فى معرفة الفكتور الذى يتم ضربة فى التوصلية الكهربائية للحصول على tds وكيفية معرفة ذلك الفكتورالمناسب للمياة وهل هو يعتمد على درجة الحرارة وشكرا


اخي العزيز بالنسبة لفحص الاملاح الذائبه في المياه تعتمد علي درجة الحرارة. لذلك قيم الفاكتور تختلف علي حسب نوعية المياه . فمثلا لمعالجة مياه الشرب فان الفاكتور تكن بضرب الايصاليه في 0.57 او 0.6 ولكن عادة تكون ما بين 0.5 الي 0.9

م. اشرف العتيلي


----------



## romancy81 (13 فبراير 2011)

اشكرك على سرعةالاستجابة والرد ولكن اسمح لى كيف يتم تحديدة
مثلا يتم الضرب
مياة البرميت "المنتج"62.
المياة الخام 70.للحصول على tds
فعلى اى اساس تم اختيار هذة الارقام هل هناك رسم بيانى يحدد ذلك او شى من هذا القبيل واشكرك


----------



## اشرف شوقي (14 فبراير 2011)

*factore*

اخي العزيز اكيد هذه القيم لم توضع عبثا . ولكن وضعت بعد عمل عدة تجارب في المختبر 
فمثلا :Factor = Actual TDS / Actual Conductivity @ 25 oC

ارفق لك هذا الملف ارجو ان تراه 


هذا مثال بسيط علي كيفية الحصول علي الفاكتور لللايصالية او العكس .

ارجو ان تكون المعلومه قد وصلت .


----------



## romancy81 (14 فبراير 2011)

اخى جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومة بس سؤال اخير من اين تحصل على Actual TDS للحصول على الفكتور فى القانون اعلاة وشكرا على رحابة صدرك


----------



## اشرف شوقي (14 فبراير 2011)

للحصول علي نسبة الاملاح الذائبه اما عن طريق جهاز tds meter او عن طريق اخذ عينه بحجم معين ووضعها بالفرن علي درجه حراره معينه علي ما اعتقد 150 درجة مئويه ومن ثم وزن العينه واستخدام القانون العام للحصول علي نسبة الاملا ح الذائبه وهذه الطريقه لا تستخدم الان بسبب التكنولوجيا والسرعه لايجاد tds . هذا والله اعلم . اذا كان هذا المقصود من سؤالك .


----------



## romancy81 (15 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك كثيرا اخى جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (11 مارس 2011)

*اخى جزاك الله خيرا *


----------



## vipernon (25 مارس 2011)

Thanks a lot for your


----------



## imiaama1989 (21 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جدا وجزالك الله خير


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 يناير 2012)

thanks


----------



## mido2004 (26 فبراير 2012)

اشكرك


----------

